# Obedience Jumps



## Gwen

Does anyone have building plans for a broad jump as well as the regular board and bar jump for obedience training. I understand that the CKC obedience rule book has them but I can't locate it on-line. Oliver just completed his CD last week & we're headed into the open class and I need jumps.


----------



## sharlin

I kinda poked around also and couldn't find anything on the construction of one--soryy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Didn't Monomer build his own agility equipment?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Regulation obedience jumps can be bought at several of the better dog supply online catalogs. They are entirely different from agility jumps. I do not know if CKC obedience jumps are the same as AKC jumps. I am not handy, nor can I pay $400 for a set of regulation jumps, so when the time comes I will have to either wing it with non reg jumps just for practice, and/or use the ones at my club.


----------



## sharlin

here's a link to a place that has pre-made jumps - you can kinda get the measurments off of the pictures to make your own. On the bar jump I did read someplace that when making your own instead of drilling all the thru the uprights and having to use dowels to hold the bar just predrill holes at the heights needed and just use golf tees to hold the bar.

Acme Machine Coroducts


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

J&J has AKC regulation jumps, too


----------



## dana

like this?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

That would be the bar jump


----------



## dana

oh ok, here is how i plan on making mine

We build our simple single jumps from 1-1/4" PVC as shown in Photo 1. Dimensions are not critical, but those shown in the photo make fairly efficient use of materials. Each jump uses 14' of 1-1/4" pipe, 8' of 1" pipe, six 1-1/4" caps, three 1" caps, and two 1-1/4" 4-way elbows. Some builders keep the two uprights independent and use a third short "foot" rather than the bottom connecting pipe, but we move the jumps so many times during a training session that we find the "one-piece" construction a time saver. The bar supports must allow for easy height changes and for a safe release when hit. Pegs, cups, and even hook-and-loop fasteners have all been used as bar supports. We use a cup made from a 1" PVC cap which, although somewhat time consuming to make, releases easily in both directions and corresponds well to the AKC specifications. The cap is cut into four quarters and a hole drilled and countersunk in the triangular tab. This hole is used to attach the cup to the jump upright using a #10x3/4" sheet metal screw as shown in Photo 2. It's probably best to locate the bar support cups once the jump frame has been assembled and a direct measurement can be taken of the bar height above ground.





dana


----------



## nrhareiner

I have built all my own agility and obediance equipent. Some ouf ot wood and some out of PVC. All is quite easy to make. I will see if I can get some blue prints made up. 

Heidi


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Ahhhh, keyword, obedience training. I missed that. :doh:


----------



## dana

if you want the website i got this offf of it is Sue Fleig Canine Consulting - Agility Equipment Construction


----------



## dana

here's the website i got this off of Sue Fleig Canine Consulting - Agility Equipment Construction


----------



## LibertyME

The plans for AKC Obedience Jumps are in the AKC Rules and Regs book....

AKC Rules and Regulations

From that page - go to Obedience Regs
Then in Chapter 4 page 62

Ive recently made a set of wooden jumps - The three jumps were about $160.00 - everything from wood-paint-brackets etc... Quite a bit less then buying a set, but....

BUT, they are heavier then all get out - 

The broad jump hurdles dont nest - making them a pain (litterally and figurtively) to lug around and to store...However according to the measurements in the regulations they are not supposed to nest...When I get a minute I will cut them so they will nest!

If money was not a problem I would buy a PVC set next time... no painting and lighter to carry!


----------



## LibertyME

I forgot to say "Way to Go" on your title!!
I have no idea if the CKC and AKC jumps are the same!!


----------



## Gwen

that would be wonderful!


----------



## DevWind

Gwen said:


> Does anyone have building plans for a broad jump as well as the regular board and bar jump for obedience training. I understand that the CKC obedience rule book has them but I can't locate it on-line. Oliver just completed his CD last week & we're headed into the open class and I need jumps.


I ordered 2 agility practice jumps from J&J and designed them to look like obedience jumps.


----------

